# Charleston SC



## nikonrooki84 (Jul 29, 2013)

Anyone from the low country??? Charleston SC?


----------



## Tiller (Jul 29, 2013)

I am in Charleston.


----------



## nikonrooki84 (Jul 30, 2013)

awesome!!! any suggestions where to shoot??? I am extremely new to photography and new to the area.  any input would be awesome.  I have been to botany bay in edisto and thats about it.


----------

